# Vacs



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

How many working vacuums do you own.

1. Ridgid (box shaped one) I forget the name. General work area clean up.


2. Shop vac 4 gallon. Clean up the dust collector.


3. Craftsman 12 gallon or so. Only used to clean our trucks.


4. Porter Cable dust collector for bandsaw.


5. DeWalt cordless vac. Just because.

Crazy.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

In addition to my DC unit, I have two working wet/dry shop vacs....one Ridgid with a detachable blower, and an older Craftsman. I do have a 14.4v portable hand vac but I never use it.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have 2 generally underpowered units. I have a Rigid that is my shop and overall cleanup model - needs to be bigger but overall does its job. I also have a DeWalt unit that is a joke - don't use it unless I have no choice.:thumbdown:

I would very much like to get a nice powerful ShopVac - but am wondering if the cadillac models are quieter.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a shop vac for general cleanup and the thing screams like a banshee.


----------

